# Single preppers



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Single preppers.... please join the singles/dating section of this forum. Currently, Naekid and I are the only ones who post. It would be nice if we could get the ball rolling there.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Sure why not. Never taken the jump to online but a good girl into prepping would certainly be better than the girls my age Ive met around here.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

Im using the app...... Is that on here?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Ranger, I can't answer your app question. I am not that tech saavy.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

My 2-1/6 year divorce ended 5 weeks ago,:cheers: I'm free again, where do I go? I'm ready to go from the frying pan into the fire.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

sailaway said:


> My 2-1/6 year divorce ended 5 weeks ago,:cheers: I'm free again, where do I go? I'm ready to go from the frying pan into the fire.


Not in a hurry, are you? LOL Go to the Dating Forum. You will have to get a password from the moderators. Several people have joined today. Maybe we can finally get a conversation started there. :2thumb:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Okay... I was told it had very little traffic but since the hijacked post in the intro forum kind of put some spark into it, I'll ask for the password


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Shoot guess I might s well...

Jimmy


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

How do you get it?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> How do you get it?


Go to the dating forum and when you click on the title to post something you will get a prompt.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

The only problem is that forum states it's for finding "special" friends or mates. I am a single prepper, long time, and have absolutely no interest in fiding the above! Single prepping carries it's own unique problem areas that could certainly be discussed and potentially solved, but not under the above designation of the forum.


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

To answer the question about the app. I do not see where it is accessible from the app.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

iceeyes said:


> To answer the question about the app. I do not see where it is accessible from the app.


I found it


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

Can you tell me how to find it on the app?


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

Click on 'Off the path'


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks you for the help


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

Your welcome, i actually found it by accident haha!


----------

